
Federal govt should be paid as part of the deal with TikTok - srameshc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-03/trump-says-tiktok-must-sell-u-s-operations-by-sept-15-or-close
======
euix
''' Still, U.S. lawmakers and administration officials have favored shutting
down the application altogether to send a message to China after Beijing
restricted American companies like Facebook Inc., Twitter Inc. and Alphabet
Inc.’s Google. White House adviser Peter Navarro on Monday said in a pair of
interviews with CNN and Fox News that he wasn’t sure Microsoft was the right
company to buy TikTok’s U.S. operations, saying it had helped China construct
its internet firewall.

“Should we trust any company that operates in China?” Navarro told Fox News.
'''

What else is there left to do but to prepare for war then? If your basic
position is that maximalist. There's nothing left to negotiate over. It's you
or it's me.

Now the implications are no longer just Chinese nationals or ethnic Chinese-
Americans. It's potentially anyone who has business ties or otherwise to
China.

------
aspenmayer
Headline updated:

Trump Says TikTok Must Sell U.S. Arm by Sept. 15, or Close

